# First scene from new Conan movie



## punisher73 (Aug 17, 2011)

Two more days!!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2011)

Huzzar!

Or "Hoo-rah" as our American cousins would say .

I have my doubts about this film but I am easily won over by some swordplay :lol:.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 17, 2011)

Judging by the clip, this movie would have been pretty cool as anything other than Conan. It's been awhile since I read the series (30 years?), but I don't remember anything remotely close to that in the book. What should happen is that since the series followed Conan through his life, Arnie should pick up where he left off and come back as the usurper of Aquilonia with his bast...oh wait, that was real. Nevermind...

Of course I'll watch it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay.  I've been lukewarm about this film to this point, but that was pretty friggin awesome.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2011)

The kid is definitely a bad ***... pretty gruesome FX as well... hopefully it won't be TOO much... blood and gore has it's place of course but some directors tend to overkill. But the scene was exciting and while not from anything in the books, it doesn't matter... same as the Star Wars or Star Trek universe and the novelizations of those... maybe see them on film maybe not. It's the story that counts. Time lines, events, characters... are all a part of the mythos... Conan is the modern day equivalent of  greek or roman mythology. Same with Luke and Han, Kirk and Spock.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, that's a great clip.  But not the first scene in the movie.  The first scene starts in his mother's uterus with a blade piercing it and young Conan being pulled out of his mother's womb.

Love that clip though, always thought the Picts were a cool creation.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 17, 2011)

That kid and the little girl from kick *** should team up.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm actually excited about this as the ads have got me into it.

Will it suck? I hope not, probably won't be the best Conan movie they could have made but I have a feeling it will be alright after seeing that clip.


----------



## SuperFLY (Aug 18, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Okay.  I've been lukewarm about this film to this point, but that was pretty friggin awesome.


same

as said though above it could be any other name though. wont live up to conan but perhaps it'll be a  good film in its own right.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 18, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Yeah, that's a great clip. But not the first scene in the movie. The first scene starts in his mother's uterus with a blade piercing it and young Conan being pulled out of his mother's womb.
> 
> Love that clip though, always thought the Picts were a cool creation.



It was the first scene released _from _the movie, not the first scene _in _the movie.  Sorry my title was a little bit ambiguous.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 18, 2011)

Omar B said:


> The first scene starts in his mother's uterus with a blade piercing it and young Conan being pulled out of his mother's womb.



Ewwww!  Way to put me off going to see the movie, Omar :lol:.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 18, 2011)

SuperFLY said:


> same
> 
> as said though above it could be any other name though. wont live up to conan but perhaps it'll be a  good film in its own right.


Won't live up to Conan? You mean it won't live up to anything written by Robert E. Howard or Sprague DeCamp?? 
Hmm, so I guess it's okay that Christopher Nolan butchered the Batman/Dark Knight mythology but it's not okay to do it to Conan?  
Neither of those two ever existed so people can write whatever they want about them.
Did any of the scenes from the X-men films happen in the comics? 
Spiderman?
Superman?
Tarzan? 
Funny how Conan seems to be the only one everyone wants to be exactly as the author written/created him. 
I loved reading Conan comics and have an extensive collection of both the regular colored versions and Savage Sword Of Conan as well as a couple of graphic novels and books. But I'm not upset or bothered in the least that the film versions haven't lifted verbatim from those books. 

Lets wait til we see the (entire) final product and go from there.


----------



## Steve (Aug 18, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Won't live up to Conan? You mean it won't live up to anything written by Robert E. Howard or Sprague DeCamp??
> Hmm, so I guess it's okay that Christopher Nolan butchered the Batman/Dark Knight mythology but it's not okay to do it to Conan?
> Neither of those two ever existed so people can write whatever they want about them.
> Did any of the scenes from the X-men films happen in the comics?
> ...


I don't think that anyone expects a 100% faithful recounting of the books.  There's an essence to the character, and what many would consider essential elements of the mythology.  At some point, it's no longer Conan.  It's just a big guy swinging a big sword. 

I'm not saying that this is the case in this movie.  I haven't seen it.  

Personally, whether it's faithful to the original stories or not, is less of a concern of mine than if the movie is well made.  I'd prefer a well done movie about a generic barbarian (Grognak anyone?) than a crappy Conan movie.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 18, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I don't think that anyone expects a 100% faithful recounting of the books.  There's an essence to the character, and what many would consider essential elements of the mythology.  At some point, it's no longer Conan.  It's just a big guy swinging a big sword.
> 
> I'm not saying that this is the case in this movie.  I haven't seen it.
> 
> Personally, whether it's faithful to the original stories or not, is less of a concern of mine than if the movie is well made.  I'd prefer a well done movie about a generic barbarian (Grognak anyone?) than a crappy Conan movie.


 True that. Dunno why screen writers don't try faithful adaptations of the novels/comics as they're written, than come up with something new entirely... especially if they're only just marginally aware of the character's personality, defects, strengths, psychology, idealology, history and background. It's almost as if they scan the stories rather than read them cover to cover and get a basic idea that this is more than just a big guy swinging a big sword fighting huge armies, skilled opponents, wizards and fantastical creatures to eventually becoming a king.  
Conan was many things throughout his literary career. Barbarian, thief, general, buccaneer, raver, mercenary, wanderer, and (again) eventually king.


----------



## granfire (Aug 18, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Ewwww!  Way to put me off going to see the movie, Omar :lol:.


go in late! ^_^


----------



## Omar B (Aug 18, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Ewwww!  Way to put me off going to see the movie, Omar :lol:.



Yeah, a friend has the promo DVD they send with the actors to various talk shows when promoting a movie.  The disc had the first half an hour of the movie in it's entirety, isolated clips from each actor, all the trailers, commercials, promotional images.

As for the adaptation itself.  I read the novelization a couple weeks ago.  It's still got that crap origin with the death of the Cimmerians (which never f-ing happened!) but it was a good read.  For all it's divergence it actually came around to being REH's Conan half way through the show/book.  It's about as close to the REH books as Robert Jordan was on his 6 attempts.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 19, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Yeah, a friend has the promo DVD they send with the actors to various talk shows when promoting a movie. The disc had the first half an hour of the movie in it's entirety, isolated clips from each actor, all the trailers, commercials, promotional images.
> 
> As for the adaptation itself. I read the novelization a couple weeks ago. It's still got that crap origin with the death of the Cimmerians (which never f-ing happened!) but it was a good read. For all it's divergence it actually came around to being REH's Conan half way through the show/book. It's about as close to the REH books as Robert Jordan was on his 6 attempts.



When I first read the Conan stories, I was kind of surprised when Conan's people were alive and well.  Never ONCE mentioned that even his village was destroyed or anything close to that.  In fact, other than stating that he was a fierce warrior when he was younger and being captured as a slave not much is really said about his early days.

I'll have to get the book adaptation, I'm itching for a Conan book.


----------



## SuperFLY (Aug 19, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Won't live up to Conan? You mean it won't live up to anything written by Robert E. Howard or Sprague DeCamp??
> Hmm, so I guess it's okay that Christopher Nolan butchered the Batman/Dark Knight mythology but it's not okay to do it to Conan?
> Neither of those two ever existed so people can write whatever they want about them.
> Did any of the scenes from the X-men films happen in the comics?
> ...



wooOOOAAAHHHHH TTHHhhere!! chill out man!

i meant it wont live up to the sheer presence that Arnie brought to the '82 movie (im going to pretend the abortion tv series with Ralf Moeller never existed)

i didnt even know conan was a marvel char until i just looked it up after you err 'mentioned' it there. growing up in the 80s Arnie = Conan to me and I dont think the 'Ronan' (guy played Ronon in Stargate Atlantis) version will live up to it.

like i said though, its got potential, but im not sure it'll be what i consider a conan movie.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 19, 2011)

SuperFLY said:


> wooOOOAAAHHHHH TTHHhhere!! chill out man!
> 
> i meant it wont live up to the sheer presence that Arnie brought to the '82 movie (im going to pretend the abortion tv series with Ralf Moeller never existed)
> 
> ...



Most Conan fans don't consider Arnie's movie "real Conan" either.  It was NOT how he was portrayed in the REH books, but many people like it. I first saw Arnie's Conan when I was about 7 years old, so I relate to that movie and still really like it.  When I was older and read the original Conan stories, I realized that Arnie wasn't really much like the books. 

Here is a new book that just came out as well from Robert Howard's stories.  There are 6 of his original stories that "inspired" this movie if you want to check them out.
http://www.amazon.com/Conan-Barbarian-stories-inspired-movie/dp/034553123X/ref=pd_sim_b_1#_

For those Howard fans the stories are:
1) Queen of the Black Coast
2) Tower of the Elephant
3) Phoenix on the Sword
4) Red Nails
5) Rogues in the House
6) People of the Black Circle


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 19, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Yeah, a friend has the promo DVD they send with the actors to various talk shows when promoting a movie. The disc had the first half an hour of the movie in it's entirety, isolated clips from each actor, all the trailers, commercials, promotional images.
> 
> As for the adaptation itself. I read the novelization a couple weeks ago. It's still got that crap origin with the death of the Cimmerians (which never f-ing happened!) but it was a good read. For all it's divergence it actually came around to being REH's Conan half way through the show/book. It's about as close to the REH books as Robert Jordan was on his 6 attempts.



I was thinking about this and his "origin" I wonder if they left it in and re-wrote it to try and merge the old Arnie movie into the Howard stories that they tried to make it this time. Since so many people are familiar with the Arnold version maybe they thought it wouldn't go over well if they changed that part of the story even though it wasn't in the Howard stories. Just pondering out loud again...


----------



## Omar B (Aug 19, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> When I first read the Conan stories, I was kind of surprised when Conan's people were alive and well.  Never ONCE mentioned that even his village was destroyed or anything close to that.  In fact, other than stating that he was a fierce warrior when he was younger and being captured as a slave not much is really said about his early days.
> 
> I'll have to get the book adaptation, I'm itching for a Conan book.



His village and people are alive and well, they even came to Aquilonia to visit him when he was king.  But Hollywood likes really simple explanations of things.  Revenge is simple.  Way more simple than a character who enthralled by the stories of the outside world of his southern grandfather decides to leave his village to become a thief, pirate, killer, mercenary, and eventual king.  It reads like the story of a bad guy, but he's not.  It's also due to the Cimmerians playing almost no role in the stories till he is king ... a point that the movies will never get up to, gotta have like 10 other big stories first.

Also, the "Age Of Conan" novels that take place concurrently with Conan being king does have Cimmerians, in fact the main character of one of them is a young upstart warrior not unlike Conan himself.

I also think you are mistaken.  Conan was never a slave, he says so proudly many times in quite a few stories.  Unless you can point out where I missed it.  Must be the fog of post-REH writers and the comics.

BTW, this is what I recommend for the original REH stuff - http://www.amazon.com/Coming-Conan-Cimmerian-Original-Adventures/dp/0345461517/ref=pd_sim_b_20 http://www.amazon.com/Bloody-Crown-Conan-Cimmeria-Book/dp/0345461525/ref=pd_sim_b_1 http://www.amazon.com/Conquering-Sword-Conan-Cimmeria-Book/dp/0345461533/ref=pd_sim_b_2 

The Robert Jordan stuff collected - http://www.amazon.com/Chronicles-Co...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313798739&sr=1-1 http://www.amazon.com/Further-Chron...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313798739&sr=1-2


----------

